# Did a Cabe member get this Chief?



## jkent (Jun 11, 2017)

Sears Chief sold on some sort of live auction on Ebay yesterday for $1450
*Bicycle Lot 313*


----------



## Bikermaniac (Jun 11, 2017)

Damn! I missed it.


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 11, 2017)

Nice


----------



## catfish (Jun 12, 2017)

I hope so.


----------



## Goldenindian (Jun 12, 2017)

Awesome. It has the 1inch dropsides fenders. Late teens 18-19. One or two years only. Very sweet machine.


----------



## bikewhorder (Jun 12, 2017)

Wow, two great bikes for half off in one weekend.


----------



## gtdohn (Jun 12, 2017)

wonder what happened to the crank arms?


----------



## Goldenindian (Jun 12, 2017)

1919.. the last year of one of America's  greatest bicycles. What a score!


----------



## Balloontyre (Jun 13, 2017)

Fork does not look like the heavy duty, can't say for sure though. That would be an interesting discovery.
Majestic 316 pedals too cool.


----------



## pikljoose (Jun 13, 2017)

The fine print for live auction:

+10% buyers premium
+5% online auction premium
+10% upcharge for CC payment.

Subtotal : $1812.5

+ cost to have 3rd party dismantle, pack and ship.

+ sales tax


----------



## szathmarig (Jun 14, 2017)

http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/for-sale-1918-sears-chief.112288/


----------



## carlitos60 (Jun 18, 2017)

szathmarig said:


> http://thecabe.com/forum/threads/for-sale-1918-sears-chief.112288/



Nice Profits for a Roll Over!!!


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 18, 2017)

_"Nice Profits for a Roll Over!!!"_

If you're implying these are the same bike, you are mistaken.  I've had my Chief for a couple of years.


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 18, 2017)

carlitos60 said:


> Nice Profits for a Roll Over!!!



Not the same bike

And even if Dean _did _flip it...who cares!


----------



## Jeff54 (Jun 18, 2017)

escape*artist said:


> The fine print for live auction:
> 
> +10% buyers premium
> +5% online auction premium
> ...





While I'm not certain but, this seller seems to be in violation of e-bay's policies.
1. extra surcharge of 10%
2. avoid ebay fee by charging buyers, circumventing
3.10% surcharge for credit cards.

Perhaps ebay allows auction houses? Yet, I believe there was another site some years ago who were trying these tricks and they got booted.

Report these infractions.


----------

